# 
?   ?

----------


## Cobra777



----------

.

----------


## Simfonia

.   ,   .

----------

*Simfonia*,        ,    .             ,      , . .         .

----------


## Desperado

*Cobra777*, **, ,    .

----------

(   )          (  ,     )?

----------


## Cobra777

*Desperado*,       .    ,   ,    ,     .   ,         .  ,   ( )             .

----------


## stas

*Cobra777*,           - ,   ?

----------


## DIR

.65  68          .
   ,  .       .     ,  .64,    .  ,      .

----------


## Cobra777

*stas*,   ,     ,     .       .

----------


## Simfonia

> (   )          (  ,     )?


    ,   .

----------

*Cobra777*,            


> ,   ( )


 ???   ,       .  ,             ,      -       ?!!!!
      -  , .

----------


## Cobra777

**,  , ,        .      .   .   ,   -.  ,      ,      ,    .

----------


## With_smile

*Cobra777*, 
  ,              ,   ,  .   ,       ,     . ..     ,      ..   -    ,   ,  .   :Wink:

----------


## Cobra777

*With_smile*,       ,     ,   , . .            .   ,  ,       .

----------


## stas

> ,  , ,        .


,     ,  "   " -        "   ",       :Smilie: .

          .      ,         .

----------

*stas*, ....



..

----------


## With_smile

*Cobra777*, 
 ,       . 
 (  )   - ,       ,  .1 .16 "          ,       "      .  ,       ,          . 
,    "   "     .   ,         -      .

----------


## Anutkina

. ,  ,            
           ()

  0281071 -

----------


## Cobra777

*With_smile*,                  ...    .        .       ,   ...     .

----------


## Cobra777

*Anutkina*,   ,     .

----------


## BorisG

> .


  -    .  ,      -   .
      , ,  .  ,   ?.  :Wink:  
 ,      ,      .

----------


## BorisG

> ... ,        . .


 :Wow:    ,         ,    .  -   ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Cobra777

,   ,       ,    .

----------


## Anutkina

.         .    ,   N -1  N -1,  -  N -8  N -8.  ,      ,     ,   .           N -7 (. 123  ).          05.01.2004 N 1.
 , ,            (  ),     .




       :      (.  2)  .                       .             ,        , , ,    .. (               , ..    ).        ,   ,           ,  ,         .


        .      ,    . 6  , 5 .      ,   ,  . 6  , - 75  .     70 .  ,      .         .


     ()        N -1 (. . 14).      ,     N -1.     .     .


   ,    ,       ,   () ,      ,   ,     .,         .


" .  ", 2006, N 3

:            2 ,               .    ?

:  . 70   ,                   .                 .
 , ,      ,     ,       .

.


18.01.2006

----------


## DIR

*     ()        N -1*

 .      .  ,    -  (   ).

----------


## Cobra777

*DIR*,     ,    .     ,   ,        ,   ,   ,         ,           .
       ,      ,          .

----------


## DIR

> *DIR*,     ,    .


 ,   .    68  : *     () ,      .*
,       ,   -  .    -   .     ,  ,      , *Anutkina*

----------


## Cobra777

http://www.trudovik.ru/list/2581.html

            .   ,       .  ,        , ,   ,          (  );         ,        , ,     68   ,  ,                     ,       .   -    (       ),  ,    (            ),   (    )  .

----------


## DIR

> ,       .  ,        , ,   ,          (  );         ,        , ,     68   ,  ,                     ,       .   -    (       ),  ,    (            ),   (    )  .


    ??? :Wow:  
 ,    ,      ,      .     .

----------


## Cobra777

http://rostrud.ru/portal/load/doc-cf...342-3cd8c7.htm

   ,  

.. , .. ,

----------

> :            2 ,               .    ?
> 
> :  . 70   ,                   .                 .
>  , ,      ,     ,       .


 ,        ,    ,         ?  ,     .

----------


## Cobra777

**,   ,          ,    ,     .

----------

*Cobra777*,   . 
     :       ?     ,        .  .   :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> ,          ,    ,     .


  :Wow:  
   ,     ,     ,      ?  :Stick Out Tongue:  
*Cobra777*,     ,      ...   ,        .      ,    .

----------


## Cobra777

*BorisG*,   ?

----------


## Cobra777

**,      .    .

----------


## BorisG

> .


   ?  ,    135 (, ,  )    .

ps: *Cobra777*,             ,  :quest:

----------


## Cobra777

**     .
*BorisG*,  ** ,     **     .

----------


## BorisG

*Cobra777*,   .
,  :



> ** ** ?


   : 


> . ** .


     ?
** ?
ps:  ,     .

----------


## Cobra777

*BorisG*,      .


> Cobra777,   . 
>      :       ?     ,        .  .

----------


## Cobra777

*BorisG*,  ,    ,     ,    ?     ?

----------


## stas

:



> ?   ?


 :



> 


 :



> ,   ,       ,    .


*Cobra777,*         ,        ,   ,       ...

   , , ,     .   .

----------


## Cobra777

*stas*,     .  ""  ""   ,    "".



> , , ,     .   .


 :7:

----------

,                   ,               . 
                   . 
              ,         .

----------


## lotre

*stas*,  : 



> , , ,     .   .


 :     .   ,       .           . 

    :                         . .     .      ,     .

  ,     .     -   (,    ).        .       .

----------


## stas

> ,     .


*lotre*,       :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> -   (,    ).        .       .


  :Wow:  
  ,      :Wink:  
*lotre*, ,          .  :Wink:  
  ()   :Wink:

----------


## lotre

> ,          .  
>   ()


 :




> ...         ,        , ,     68   ,  ,                     ,       . ...


.  ,      . 
  ()  ?
-  .    "" .
*Stas, BorisG*  ,, .

----------


## BorisG

> .  ,      .    ()  ?


 ,   .       .
,   ,   



> ,     .


     .        :Wink:

----------


## yuliasilina

- , ? ( )  ""..

----------


## stas

*yuliasilina*,  ,  -  :Smilie: 



> ?


 ...    :Smilie:   :Smilie:    -?

        "    "?

----------


## Vaclav

- !    -.  :Wow: 

*yuliasilina*,      ,    **    .  *-* -       "".        .

----------


## yuliasilina

!!!!!

----------

.            ( 7 )     .

----------

,         .???

----------


## stas

**,    .

----------


## 111

,        ,

----------

> ,        ,


Ÿ       .

----------

